

How ’2001: A Space Odyssey’ Would Be Advertised in 2012 - RuggeroAltair
http://www.filmschoolrejects.com/features/trailer-recut-2001-a-space-odyssey-modern-summer-blockbuster-loupy.php

======
RuggeroAltair
Of course, 2001 has so much good visual material that such a recut was
possible.

But this confirms why I stopped watching previews.

1\. They are rarely a reflection of a movie style, although they are at least
forced to use the same images (but weird fact, not the soundtrack, why?)

2\. They give away too many twists, what's the point of showing some major
twist that in the movie happens 30 minutes after the beginning?

3\. They are not helping you understand whether you'd like a movie or not,
they are there to maximize the number of people going to the theaters.

I know it's more complicated than that. But roughly that's what comes down to
it, for me.

Some of the trailers are so much similar to each other that it's hard to think
it's not pure software what's making them.

Imaging going to watch the above advertised 2001, what would you think after
watching the real movie?

------
RuggeroAltair
For completeness, the original trailer:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8TABIFAN4o>

